

I made a Chrome extension that shows Reddit gifs in WebM format (gfycat) - tekknolagi

It&#x27;s my first Chrome extension. I would love some feedback — whatever you have!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;reddit-gfycat&#x2F;jolmbfapckpelnpfdobdmoeimkmfkecb
======
officialjunk
What are the benefits of doing this?

~~~
tekknolagi
If you have a slow connection, WebM can be significantly faster. For example,
I was on a vacation and the internet was slow as heck. WebM was a much smaller
filesize.

